# Homemade Tools >  htavaresportugal

## htavaresportugal

hello i'm new here, i'm kinda gadgets I've done a few things at home: backhoe loader, backhoe, cross country, splitter, multifunction hydraulic press, chainsaw support, so i recovered a articulated tractor you guys help where possible and also get new ideas .
regards .
Helder Tavares

----------

greyhoundollie (Oct 16, 2019)

----------


## Jon

> backhoe loader, backhoe, cross country, splitter, multifunction hydraulic press, chainsaw support



Sounds like you'll fit in well here  :Smile:  Got any photos?

----------


## greyhoundollie

glad to meet you. please feel free to tell us more and also ask questions.

----------


## htavaresportugal

Good morning.
My first project was the recovery of a "valpadana 4rm300" articulated tractor that was standing in an orchard 10 years ago .

----------


## htavaresportugal

I leave here the video of the restoration:

----------

greyhoundollie (Oct 22, 2019),

harleyron74 (Oct 27, 2019)

----------


## htavaresportugal

Before :
Attachment 31590
Attachment 31591
After :
Attachment 31592
Attachment 31593

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------

Jon (Oct 18, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Very nicely done

----------


## htavaresportugal

my second project was a valpadana rear loader to help with tasks and lighten my back

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------

baja (Oct 23, 2019),

greyhoundollie (Oct 21, 2019),

harleyron74 (Oct 27, 2019),

Jon (Oct 21, 2019),

Tooler2 (Oct 25, 2019)

----------


## greyhoundollie

Very nice. I like the high lift capability. 

Could you give us dimensions so I can build one similar on my farm?


Richard

----------


## htavaresportugal

thank you, I don't have any drawings yet but I'll take care of it so I can share it with everyone

----------


## greyhoundollie

Thanks for your reply HT,

You are doing great with your machines and equipment. When one person asks about measurements or drawings about something you have build, please know that one persons ASK probably represents very many peoples interests in your work. 

I was once in Portugal about 45 years ago. Beautiful country. I visited a ranch which raised Cork Oak trees and I was lucky enough to watch the men harvesting cork from the trees. It was very interesting.


Keep up your great work.

Richard

----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Backhoe to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page:  htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Backhoe
 by  htavaresportugal

tags:
backhoe, hydraulic, tractor

----------


## htavaresportugal

First of all, thank you very much, to the improvements and changes that I am making as my needs grow, after the tractor I had to improve another service mate, a Nibbi G519 mower

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------


## htavaresportugal

good morning people .
as with my 2 fight mates they were already much better I had to do something about the firewood issue, all the autumn was the same endless backache because of splitting so much wood by hand .

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------


## htavaresportugal



----------

harleyron74 (Oct 27, 2019)

----------


## htavaresportugal

Now it's another thing, I spend the winter without pain

----------


## htavaresportugal

still needed to solve the problem of walking all day with the chainsaw in hand cutting the finest firewood

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------

Andyt (Oct 26, 2019),

dubbby (Oct 27, 2020),

harleyron74 (Oct 27, 2019),

Jon (Oct 31, 2019),

Seedtick (Oct 25, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Chainsaw Modifications to our Logging category,
as well as to your builder page: htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Chainsaw Modifications
 by htavaresportugal

tags:
chainsaw, modification, logging

----------


## htavaresportugal

well after all this work I decided to manufacture a hydraulic press to help me in the realization of the projects

----------


## htavaresportugal

here is the photo of the press

----------


## htavaresportugal

and here the vídeo :

----------

greyhoundollie (Nov 6, 2019),

Jon (Nov 6, 2019),

nova_robotics (Oct 20, 2020)

----------


## htavaresportugal

hello where i am again :

----------

baja (Oct 21, 2020),

nova_robotics (Oct 20, 2020)

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------

clydeman (Oct 20, 2020),

dubbby (Oct 27, 2020),

Jon (Oct 20, 2020),

nova_robotics (Oct 20, 2020),

rlm98253 (Oct 20, 2020),

Tooler2 (Oct 21, 2020)

----------


## nova_robotics

Man that's a nice build. Well done.

----------


## htavaresportugal

good afternoons, I don’t know if you’ve heard of pasquali Italian tractors, my father-in-law has 1, I’ve also made some tools and improvements

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------

NortonDommi (Oct 30, 2020),

nova_robotics (Oct 27, 2020)

----------


## htavaresportugal

and another :

----------

NortonDommi (Oct 30, 2020),

nova_robotics (Oct 27, 2020),

rlm98253 (Oct 27, 2020)

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------

NortonDommi (Oct 30, 2020),

nova_robotics (Oct 27, 2020)

----------


## marksbug

I made my trailer from old bed frams, 2 J bolts(5/8") 2, $3.00 pneumatic wheels&tries from harbenger of fright a few 2x4 bord peices,and 1 pressure treeted 2x4 and old truck bed liner. yours looks better but Ill bet mine was cheeper and faster to build. also some deck screws too. it will haul almost a yard of dirt.pulled with my suzuki 4 wheeler. if I had a tractor( witch I do want oh so much) that one mounted on the back would be awesome.. keep up the great work!!

----------


## wizard69

I just went through your thread of builds and can say I'm suitably impressed. You have some really nice attachments for that tractor.

----------


## htavaresportugal

Thank you very much, I am making the tools as I need them, projects I have many in my head, I have not had time to put them in production

----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Tractor Restoration to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page: htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Tractor Restoration
 by htavaresportugal

tags:
tractor

----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Hydraulic Press to our Brakes and Presses category,
as well as to your builder page: htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Hydraulic Press
 by htavaresportugal

tags:
press, hydraulic

----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Tractor Backhoe Attachment to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page: htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Tractor Backhoe Attachment
 by htavaresportugal

tags:
backhoe, tractor

----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Tractor Mowing Attachment to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page: htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Tractor Mowing Attachment
 by htavaresportugal

tags:
tractor, farm tools

----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Trailer to our Trailers and Towing category,
as well as to your builder page: htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Trailer
 by htavaresportugal

tags:
trailer, tractor

----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Tractor Cargo Box to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page: htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Tractor Cargo Box
 by htavaresportugal

tags:
storage, tractor, box

----------


## htavaresportugal

Hello good Morning .
here I am again, today I'm going to post a video of the manufacture of a support cart for my welding machine

----------


## htavaresportugal



----------


## DIYer

Thanks htavaresportugal! We've added your Welding Cart to our Welding Carts category,
as well as to your builder page: htavaresportugal's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Welding Cart
 by htavaresportugal

tags:
welding cart, caster(s)

----------

